# Main > General Discussion >  Editable Maps

## SonOfSithis

Where can I find a map to edit so I can make my fantasy world?

----------


## Korash

First thing ....you are looking to edit a map, instead of creating one? and how would this be *your* world?

Second thing....There are plenty of ways that you can create a world map. How you do that would depend on what programs you have access to. If you are interested in doing that I would suggest reading the sticky found here. It give quite the run down on what is out there. Then look through the Finished Maps forum to see what has been done then look through the Tutorial forum to find plenty of ways to do most of the things you will find in the Finished maps.

Thirdly...what would you be using to edit this map with?

Forthly...If you want a map that is not derivative of someone else's world, I would suggest that you try posting in the Map Request forum (but please read the sticky that you will find there for instructions on how to go about it) or try doing it yourself. We are quite a helpful bunch...if you do not get all demandy on us...and would be happy to guide you on your journey to things mappy  :Wink: 

I hope you have fun here

----------


## Mark Oliva

> Where can I find a map to edit so I can make my fantasy world?


Korash already has pointed out some critical questions that need answers before you can get a lot of genuinely useful replies.

I have no idea what kind of maps you are seeking.  We have published quite a number of free, open source, open gaming maps and dungeon plans that might or might not be of use to you.  They all are editable, but you need to have Fractal Mapper (TM) 8 from NBOS Software to edit them.  Once you have FM8, you can modify and use these maps in almost any way you want, for personal or commercial use.  All of the maps have been released under the Open Game License 1.0a.

If you're interested, go to:

http://www.vintyri.org

Pick the Jörðgarð (TM) campaign setting option and then the map of the week category.

Your E-Mail gives us no information on your degree of knowledge regarding the software that people use here to make maps.  However, most maps are released as JPGs or PNGs ... so-called flattened maps ... and for most practical purposes are not editable.

If someone is willing to release their original native format files, maps created with The GIMP, Adobe (R) Photoshop and Paint.net could be edited.  Dundjinni (TM) maps in native format can be edited.  FM8 maps in native format are editable *if* the cartographer who created them made his or her objects embedded.  Even in native format, most Campaign Cartograpger (TM) 3 maps are editable but unusable, because CC3 does not embed objects.  The only native format CC3 maps that are editable are those that use exclusively objects sold by ProFantasy Ltd. and then only if you have bought and installed all of the products that the CC3 cartographer has purchased and installed.  If that's not the  case, you'll see only red Xs at the points on the map where the objects should be.

I hope this will set you on the trail where you can give us some better information to provide better answers for you.

----------

